# RSP seatpost on a 595?



## neema (Jul 21, 2009)

Has anyone fitted an RSP seatpost onto a 595 frame? Just curious. I'm looking for a 595 ultra frame, but most people cut the seat mast down too far for me to use. This may be a solution.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you mean this?
http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=0&idproduct=29713


----------



## neema (Jul 21, 2009)

that's it. I'd like to see what it's like on a 595.


----------



## twigseattle (Sep 10, 2009)

What poster #2 linked to is the Look Re-Post, this has been around for a while and is what can be used on the 595 . IT includes not only the post, but a new clamp unit.

I would not assume that the RSP post designed to be sold with the 586 is the same.
http://www.bicycleeverything.com/products/Look-RSP-Carbon-Bicycle-Seat-Post.html

It has a clamp too, but I dunno if that is specific to mating with the 586 tube shape.


----------



## neema (Jul 21, 2009)

after looking at an rsp post in person, i would assume they are the same. the tube looks exactly the same compared to Epost frames. i just wanted to see if anyone has actually fitted the seat post into a seat mast frame.


----------



## Amfoto1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Look now calls the Re-Post the "RSP" and sells two versions of it. One with normal setback and and RSP-5 with 5 cm TT style. In fact the current 586 RSP comes with the RSP post instead of the E-Post (no seat tube cutting required). The same RSP or Re-Post fits both 595 and 586 (but you lose the elastomers, which earlier E-Posts didn't have either). 

E-Posts for 595 and 586 are completely interchangeable, too. 

So are the mountain bike and TT aero posts. I've had R5 (576, 986) and R32 (596) on both 586 and 595 frames. So the Re-Post or RSP will work on all of these models, too. 

The only aero post that I think won't fit is the one that is unique to the 496. But I've never tried it.


----------

